# Another link to drawings.



## jwcnc1911 (May 25, 2013)

Another website with many drawings.

http://www.packratworkshop.com/lib15.htm 

They appear to mostly be Elmer's but there are others.  I thought it worth sharing.


----------



## BronxFigs (May 25, 2013)

A wonderful repository of old plans from "Popular Science", and "Popular Mechanics" magazines, from back in the day when 98% of  men knew what a chuck key was used for.

Thanks for sharing.


Frank


----------

